# Christina aguilera hair.



## lil miss cheeky (Sep 9, 2008)

*Can Anyone  explain  to me how Christina gets her hair so bleach blonde. I love it and everytime I ask the hairdressers to do my hair like hers they say I cant ? or my hair breaks when they tried it once. *


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 9, 2008)

I bleached my hair and it ruins it completly. 

Just go for all over highlights and use something like Kerastase shampoo all the time. It really helps.

=) I will find the email my hairdresser sent me!


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Sep 9, 2008)

I was the same. I was putting it down to bad hairdressers even though they cost a bomb. I want to get my extensions back in. And I want to have my hair bleach Blondie maybe not as extreme as xtina. but near enough. Now my other hairdresser sorted my hair out and does highlights. He wont do tints. 

But thing is  when I go on a night out I see so many people with there hair bleached I cant see how I cant ... If you get me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and there hair looks in great condition ?


----------



## prettybaby (Sep 9, 2008)

what color is your hair naturally? some times for certain natural colors its near impossible...


----------



## talulahula (Sep 9, 2008)

also, remember that what you saw (and usually) see are wigs.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Her hair *really is*  that blond, but it's definitely NOT that thick.
IU remember Gwen Stefani once saying that her stylist attacked her with q-tips, bleach, and a comb every three weeks to control the appearance of roots. I'd suspect Xtina is the same. 
Add in that she spends $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on her hair to make it look like that and you're talking about a stylist who knows her stuff...not a regular stylist. I'm not knocking a regular stylist but we all know there are varying skill levels.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 10, 2008)

What colour is your hair naturally? and then maybe people (i say people as im not a hairdresser of any sort although have got quite a lot of personal experience in dyiing hair) can give you options on how to achieve that? maybe not immediately but im a natural dark brown and i went  quite a light ash blonde by firstly having highlights until the top layer of hair was basically all blonde..then i had blonde slices put in underneath..then i had full head meche done all over the period of about 1-1 and a half years. So it probably is achievable but its not going to happen overnight..without a lot of damage that is. HTH!
x


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 10, 2008)

I once went bleach blonde, and yes, it ruined my hair. I'm naturally a light to medium brown and went platinum. It ended up more on the yellow side, think Barbie doll blonde.
After a while, with deep conditoning treatments and using good products, my hair returned to somewhat normal.
Last year, I stayed blonde most of the year and my stylist would always give me a very heavy foiling of highlights. I found this was the closest way to get to bleach blonde, but without all of the damage and having to get my roots touched up every six weeks.
Sure, it did do some damage to my hair, but what haircolor doesn't when you color? If that's something you can look into, ask for a heavy highlights. My hairstylist always used foils, I can't imagine her pulling my thick ass hair through a cap!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have naturally medium ashy blonde hair and to get it to look platinum only takes one set of high-lights(using blonde haircolor NOT bleach)...BUT, my friend who is cuban has naturally very pretty dark brown hair and to get hers to look platinum takes about 10 or more visits to the hairdresser (full set of bleach high-lights) ...my point being it depends on what your natural haircolor is, and my advice is to do what my friend does and spread out a bunch of appts. for high-lights...you can't get your hair platinum in a short amount of time without DESTROYING your hair, unless it is already naturally blonde...it costs a lot of money and takes a while but in the end your hair won't be damaged and it will be a very pretty shade of blonde!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 11, 2008)

I have had mine that blonde before you just need to keep getting all over highlights and each time bring it blonder.....it takes time unless you want to bleach it all and be a frizz ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also a good color care shampoo for blondes is great...a purple one I love pureology color care


----------



## Cinci (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, pureology is a godsend for us girls who bleach our hair!  If you're gonna go platinum, I would suggest putting this on your list of must haves!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 17, 2008)

For one, she's a bajillionaire lol

Her hair is very light, so it's not hard for a very skilled stylist to punch it up to that white hot shade of blonde.

And as Shimmer said, a good amount of what you see is wigs and extensions.  There's a good chance her hair isn't as healthy as it seems having that drastic shade, so it may not be a good idea to lighten it so much.  One thing my stylist always recommends when you're trying to change your hair color to something significantly lighter is to do it in steps or phases rather than all at once.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i've read christina uses feria's shade called starlet.


----------



## doll.face (Sep 19, 2008)

Her hair is most likely a lace front wig. I remember reading something where she said "there's a monster under this hair". It is almost impossible for anyone to sport hair that white, that long, and that shiny.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 19, 2008)

she's naturally very light blond, so im sure its not that hard to get her hair to that color. that being said, im sure she has extensions galore.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, i must post on this one since i'm a bleach freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ok, this is going to be a huge post, i wonder if anyone will read it)
I have dark brown hair and its really hard to lighten. Not just because it's brown, my hair is harder to bleach that regular dark brown hair. Maybe because of my asian background, who knows... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, my natural hair color (check on the parts closer to the roots and the bangs, because the ends are bleached hair dyed black... and the color was fading)




And my hair now:
picture with flash:




And without flash, because flash can lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My tips:
-If your hair is not healthy from the start, it will only get worse.
I bleach my hair at home, i don't trust hairdressers (i bleach/dye/cut my hair myself).
-Bleaching your hair more than once in one day usually is hair suicide. It will break, and become way too elastic (like melted bubblegum) because the keratin is all gone.
-Light you hair until you think its safe, use a toner to get rid of the brassy tones and only do it again when you feel your hair is healthy again. That usually takes about a month.
-Until then, reconstruct and mosturize it. 
-Know your hair and its needs. If your hair is too elastic, then do some keratin and protein treatments. If your hair is too stiff and lack of elasticity, then moisturize it. Do a moisturizing treatment to your hair a couple of days after a protein treatment. And do that once a week too. 
-The bleach is too alkaline, so after you bleach your hair, use some acid products (pH 3 to 5) to neutralize it (after you shampoo)

I use violet/bluish toners to get rid of the yellow/orange tones. 
I don't spend much money at all. I invest in a good professional bleach that lasts forever, so in the end is really cheap, and redken shampoo and mask (that are expensive in Brazil). The rest of the products i use are really cheap.
This is just to show that you CAN keep a extremely bleached hair long without extensions.








Ok, i wrote waaaay too much, so if you have any questions feel free to ask me, and feel free to correct me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope that helps


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

I have friend that had her hair platinum.  It was really similiar to some of those Playboy Bunnies hair tones.   She used Born Blonde on her hair like crazy, but she had real edgy short hair cuts.  Her hair is naturally dark blond to light brown.  Her hair was snow white as a very young child.  

Now, she is into every shade of red.  

She changes up her makeup & clothes with the different color hair and hairstyles.  She always looks really put together.


----------



## creshna (Oct 30, 2012)

I do have to say that your hair is beautiful blonde! However, for the rest of the bloggers.... why do most of you with beautiful brunette hair (that is perfect for your complexion) want to go platinum? I used to too, I have to admit. I have been blonde in the past, but have come to realize that it simply washed me out - did not compliment my skin tone. Please, before doing something drastic (cuz u think blondes are more attractive to men, blondes have more fun, etc) make sure it goes with your skin tone or you will just be hurting your appearance (which is what u r concerned with if wanting to change).


----------



## creshna (Oct 30, 2012)

The beautiful blonde hair comment was directed to Monsterbilly. Just wanted to clear up any confusion


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 4, 2013)

I bleach my naturally light brown hair to almost that white. It was fried for a while and I used things like Redken masks and treatments to bring it back to life. Then I started using coconut oil because I saw it on Pinterest. MAJOR difference. Much less breakage and my long blonde hair actually feels healthy. I put it on my hair at night before bed, focusing on the ends, and use my hands to melt it in. Put hair up in a bun and cover your pillowcase with a towel. Shower it out in the morning, shampoo twice, and go easy on conditioner the first day. Weighs hair down a little but after a day or two your hair will be so soft and silky. Truly amazing stuff!


----------



## Tessa Stevens (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly I am super bleach blond like her and do a lot of blondes so what you need to know is you can only bleach it so blond and second you need to tone with a violet based toner and you need to do Awapuhi Kera triplex treatments on your hair to give your hair back the nutrients you have robbed from it to take out the natural or processed color. Make sure you ask blonds that you love their hair who there hair dresser is. That way you can find some one who can duplicate it for you in your area. Awapuhi Kera Triplex treatment is protien that mimics the human protien perfectly. It is by Paul Mitchel product trade marked by only them. Find a focus salon or some one who does these OMG amazing I heal everyday with them and they also have the shampoo and creme rinse and INTENSIVE TREATMENT!  these will all be as close to Heaven as you can get with out actually going. after going blond a great toner is by Wella it is t-18 you can get it at a Sallys beauty supply and it is my favorite so far. I also like Matrix SSH-V or SSH-A. If you ever come to Spokane, WA I would be more than happy to get you there! Just remember what ever you steal from you hair you have to give back to help prevent damage and encourage healthier hair. It can be done I PROMISE!  <3


----------

